# frisky female rat!!



## evie31 (Feb 18, 2009)

ive kept rats for 6 years but i have just got my first pair of females, a blue husky called roxy and a albino called stella my problem is that the albino is trying to mate with the husky ending in big fights. thet are both 7 months old. HELP!!


----------



## fuglyrats (Feb 17, 2009)

It sounds to me like they are sorting out who is boss. The big fights are usually a lot noisier than they are fierce as if you look at their teeth they could inflict serious injuries to each other very quickly if they wanted. These things tend to settle down eventually but I have the dominant female in my cage who regularly asserts her authority and there is a tremendous racket and squeaking but never any blood.

Hope this helps you a bit and sure that others will be able to give you opinions and advice also.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

dry humping is common in rats, it's used to assert domination or just when the other rats in season, which when you have 7 like us seems to be ALL THE BLOODY TIME! 

can cause disagreements but usually nothing serious just annoyance from the one being humped.

You rats are still quite young and growing so will probably still be sorting out who's alpha-rat. Scratches are common, so don't worry about those, only worry if there are large open wounds, that means they're not getting on and need separating. that's highly unusual tho so don't worry.

as fugly said, always sounds worse than it is.


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

Can only confirm whats been said this is usually a dominance thing with rats female or male alike. Can be more common behaviour with females as any in heat make the others frisky as well. Again sounds worse than it is. :thumbup:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, my girls hump each other all the time...they can make a lot of noise when squabbling,and you think 'oh no world war 3 has broke out'. and when you look 5 minutes later they all cuddled up together...


----------



## evie31 (Feb 18, 2009)

thank you all for your replies all is quiet! its the albino thats taken over as shes alot bigger than the husky. but the husky is giving it back! I will wait for round 2 in a few weeks when they are in heat again. At least the kids found it funny! even if i was alarmed at first! Girls seem to be more friendly than some of the boys ive kept over the years. these were recuse rats breed as runners in a shop that sold BIG snakes. Any way thanks again.


----------

